# Honda gx390 only runs on choke



## tim4 (Jul 6, 2014)

I am working on a black max generator with a honda gx390 on it. I took the carburetor apart and cleaned all the jets and cleaned the carburetor in a sonic cleaner. I replaced both gaskets that go between the spacer but the engine only runs when I hold the choke closed.


----------

